# Extension to the 30 days given to enter



## wanderlust15 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have just received the amazing news that my visa has been granted. A wonderful Christmas present.

It was approved quite quickly - much faster than I anticipated - within a month (I was told to expect 60-90 day wait time as I didn't use the priority service). Since applying my brother has had to change his wedding date which will now be on the 23rd Jan. I have been given till the 10th Jan to arrive in the UK.

On my visa approval letter is says:

"If you do not travel to the UK within this 30 day period, your visa will expire and you will need to apply for a replacement visa, the fee for which can be found online at https://www.gove.uk/visa-fees."

On the UKBA website:

What happens if I decide to change my travel date after I receive my 30 day passport sticker?
If the short term vignette has expired or will expire before you travel then they will need to apply for a new short term vignette.

In the guidance notes it says if i am outside the UK I can apply online and pay GBP72.00 for replacement BRP visa. Is this what I do to get an extension? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's called Transfer of Conditions (TOC) or Vignette Transfer, and costs £122 (it's not replacement BRP visa). You apply online (Other > Others > Vignette Transfer), pay, give biometrics and submit your passport. It usually takes 2-3 weeks if you apply in Melbourne. Under 'Other Information', explain that you have ben issued with 30-day vignette but you won't be able to travel to UK before its expiry date.


----------

